# can i put chicks outside with bigger chickens????



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Could i put two week old maybe 3.... Chicks outside just to play


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I think they are too young to mingle with the adults. The pecking order process may be too much for them. They would need places to hide from the adults if being overwhelmed.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Righteousrich said:


> I think they are too young to mingle with the adults. The pecking order process may be too much for them. They would need places to hide from the adults if being overwhelmed.


I was wanting to put her with one that has been a mom before and i will be watching them but wanted to see how they do with her....I'm making sure they can't get sick from the older hen


----------

